# Navarre beach kayak meet



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

I am looking to see if people would like to start a get together at navarre beach for kayak fishing. Do people fish enough from there to have a meet Mabey twice a month? Mostly just to get to know other kayakers in that local area.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like a good time, unfortunately, Navarre is a tad farther than I would drive. I might try and meet up every other month though for something to do. O*D*W


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

The issue is there are at least five major launch points in Navarre.



Everybody likes hitting the morning calm and tries to get in prior to the early afternoon SW blow. Suggest picking an afternoon watering hole or BYOB location on the beach side. 

With the sequester, I expect, given decent weather, Fri and Monday to be as busy as a good weather on Sat and Sun starting in April.

Stressless


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

There are no fish in Navarre!

Stressless, I sure would like to see what other way points you have on your google earth! :whistling:


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

*navarreless*

I'm with 7.62x39, lived in Navarre all my life untill I moved to Warrington last May...fish go way out of there way to avoid Navarre. I have seen alot of dead ones, however! Must be the water.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm at the pier parking lot launch every Saturday at 6am during the summer. Can't miss me. I never catch fish though at Navarre


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Just a question, Stressless, what has the Sequester got to do with the amount of people on the beach?


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

panhandleslim said:


> Just a question, Stressless, what has the Sequester got to do with the amount of people on the beach?


with a lot of govt workers and the secastration (my take on sequestration), there will be 3 day weekends every week.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Govt workers "Must" take 16 hours (two days) per pay period (two weeks). If I was a betting man most Joes are going to take Fri and or Mon and make a 3-4 day weekend of it. 

It is without pay mind you but still - it's a day off.

JD - you are a good dude. Here's all my numbers in GE.











Stressless


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I cant tell you how many times I clicked that image to try and get a closer look! lol

Soon enough I will be out there trolling all day staring at my bottom machine like its a football game.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. Hope to see yall out there sometime.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## Scoolbubba (Feb 22, 2013)

Just starting out after PCS'ing out here to the cradle of naval aviation...wouldn't mind learning the ropes from you gents if you don't mind letting a NUB tag along.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> I cant tell you how many times I clicked that image to try and get a closer look! lol
> 
> Soon enough I will be out there trolling all day staring at my bottom machine like its a football game.


 
Ok ,thought i was the only one to try that !!!!!!!!!! LOL 

Scott


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm ready to join ya'll! I have gone out numerous times in the Gulf, Sounds and Bays around Pcola and Navarre. It's been a while since I've taken the yak out, and I'd like to try out the outriggers I picked up for it. Just let me know! Weekends are easy for me! -Chris-


----------

